

For iMac recently No1 reason of crashes is not flash, It's 10.6.3 update - nexneo
http://discussions.info.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2383288

======
nexneo
Only way to resolve around that bug is force reboot. Which is almost daily
thing. Too bad feels like again running windows XP after so many years.

